# I am never going to be in a relationship



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know this subject is like a broken record here but I honestly cant see me ever being in one.
I am very self dependent so I like doing my own thing when I want,I am not really too bothered about being in one bit everybody my age seems to be with somebody and it tends to get to me. 

I am not that bad looking I think,very sensiable,work hard,keep fit ect but no girl seems intrested probally because I give off a 'cold' vibe.

I dont really know I am probally better on my own making lots of money and saying **** everybody.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I know this subject is like a broken record here but I honestly cant see me ever being in one.


Same here. I'd require a complete personality transplant, lots of money, or both before I could ever hope to attract anyone.



Rossy said:


> I dont really know I am probally better on my own making lots of money and saying **** everybody.


Yep. There's no sense in putting your life on hold waiting for the right person (or even *a* person) to come along. You may as well just focus on living your life, being productive, and pursuing your personal goals. That's what I'm doing, and I can only hope a girl will come along and appreciate me for that. But I doubt it.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Keep trying, you say you would be better on your own making money... But often the happiness from being in a relationship is worth more than any money.

All money is, is a bit of paper with ink on it, whereas being with someone you truly love is the best feeling in the world


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No intrested in love at all,never been in love anyway so I am not missing anything.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have any money or a relationship. What I want is to have a woman be attracted to me and want to be with me. It looks like that is never going to happen. I just wish that I didn't care as much as I do.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Me either. 

I guess everyone doesn't have to experience love to feel special, but for once I'd like to know what the poets talk about.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rossy said:


> No intrested in love at all,never been in love anyway so I am not missing anything.


if you can make something out of yourself, where you have a very good career and make a 6 figure plus living, women will come knocking. They cant resist money


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody is getting my money I have worked very hard for ir.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I had never planned on dating anyone. I had no interest in it whatsoever. I liked doing what I wanted when I wanted. The guy I'm engaged to now had to talk me into dating him for months before I ever would. I'm happy though. It usually happens when you least expect it. 

And when you do fall in love you WANT to spend money on that other person. I'm not talking about blowing money on a bunch of crap. But just something every now and then. Weird I know, I never expected to feel like that either. :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> if you can make something out of yourself, where you have a very good career and make a 6 figure plus living, women will come knocking. They cant resist money


And not all women are gold diggers. I get mad when my fiancé spends money on me and I never ask for any unless I desperately need it for gas or food.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

if i somehow happen to get a girlfriend i'd be happy but if i don't o well nothing i can do about it


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Me either.
> 
> I guess everyone doesn't have to experience love to feel special, but for once I'd like to know what the poets talk about.


I don't know if feeling love can be worth all of the pain it can bring. On one hand you have the delusional, intoxicating, overbearing bliss that love brings. Where nothing else matters except that person and everything in your life in amazing.

On the the other hand you have the feeling of a twisting dagger being pulled through your chest when you find out that person doesn't feel the same, or when they leave you...

A double edged sword, as they say...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You'll never be in a relationship if you give up, yes. You are making it a self-fulfilling prophecy. Congratulations. Or you can find out for yourself and actually go meet women.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Rossy said:


> No intrested in love at all,never been in love anyway so I am not missing anything.


You always act like you don't care, but you clearly do, otherwise you wouldn't have made this thread. As Bwidger said, if you continue with this defeatist attitude, the chance of you meeting someone and hitting it off is quite small. Women are good at sensing this attitude and avoiding any guy who has it. Since you do care, you should try to slowly improve yourself. You're very young so you have all kinds of time, and it's amazing what time can do if it is used wisely.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Rossy you say you give off a cold vibe and that women don't want to be with you. But what are you doing to try and change that cold vibe you give off? Are you working on your smile, for example? And what exactly have you been doing in the last few weeks to meet someone? Have you really been trying hard and got rejected countless times? Or did you just sit there and assume that no one likes you? Be honest.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I never said that girls dont want to be around me.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't see me ever being in a relationship either. I would like to, and I keep trying to find someone, but I think I'll be fine on my own if I never find someone.


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Rossy said:


> I never said that girls dont want to be around me.


Thank you for answering all of my questions.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Rossy said:


> everybody my age seems to be with somebody and it tends to get to me.


Rossy, I say this with utmost respect and I'm not in a position to judge anyone. It's just out of curiosity that I'm saying this - Why does it get to you if you seem to be okay on your own?

It's fine for anyone to live life without being in a relationship. Happiness may be derived from many sources. It's just some people want to remain/ be in a relationship, and others don't want to be in a relationship. If someone doesn't want to be in a relationship, then that's the way it's going to stay - because one would already have set up his / her mind of what he / she wants out of life. I repeat, I see nothing wrong in anyone being single for the rest of his / her life. It doesn't automatically mean he / she is not good-looking.

If you're ok with with not being in a relationship, then it's all that matters.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess your right Kim I am one of those people thats meant to be on there own.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Self-fulfilling prophecy. That is all there is to it regarding your situation. GL


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What are you on about?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rossy said:


> What are you on about?


I don't really understand your question. But all a self-fulfilling prophecy means is that you think in ways and act in ways that determine an outcome. Right now you are convincing yourself you can never have a girlfriend. This is a belief that will leave you single because you will essentially give up and stop trying. You are basically giving yourself permission to give up. Some of us have the luxury of practically doing nothing, but this is rare, especially for men who are not social and meeting people in the first place. The only way you are going to meet someone is if you action to make it happen.

But if this is a sympathy thread then I apologize. I understand what you're going through. I'm not saying you need a girlfriend to be happy and I even think it is OK if that is not what you want. But if you do want it but think you can't have one then you are doing all the wrong things to actually make it happen.

I am becoming increasingly aware some people really hate to hear me talk about action. Maybe I should pay that respect and shut up sometimes and let people do w/e it is they do.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not looking for sympathy from anybody I am just saying how I feel.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> I don't really understand your question. But all a self-fulfilling prophecy means is that you think in ways and act in ways that determine an outcome. Right now you are convincing yourself you can never have a girlfriend. This is a belief that will leave you single because you will essentially give up and stop trying. You are basically giving yourself permission to give up. Some of us have the luxury of practically doing nothing, but this is rare, especially for men who are not social and meeting people in the first place. The only way you are going to meet someone is if you action to make it happen.
> 
> But if this is a sympathy thread then I apologize. I understand what you're going through. I'm not saying you need a girlfriend to be happy and I even think it is OK if that is not what you want. But if you do want it but think you can't have one then you are doing all the wrong things to actually make it happen.


Some guys never ask women because women just throw themselves at them.

I always think I'll talk to a woman this time. Then when I see one that I'm attracted to my heart starts racing and I just can't do it. I just wish I could do it but I've been this way for many years and I just don't see how I can overcome it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

ravens said:


> Some guys never ask women because women just throw themselves at them.
> 
> I always think I'll talk to a woman this time. Then when I see one that I'm attracted to my heart starts racing and I just can't do it. I just wish I could do it but I've been this way for many years and I just don't see how I can overcome it.


Yeah, it's tough. You really need to face a lot to overcome it. It has been the one of the most difficult things I've done in my entire life.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Being honest I dont have any time to find a girl and thats not an excuse its true,any spare time I get I like to go for a good walk,drive,clean my car ect.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's okay to be "self-dependent" in a relationship as long as you're aware that you're committed to another person and that other person will want attention/affection. You don't have to be breathing the same air and going everywhere together every single time... 

Do you actually want to be in a relationship anyways? Your comment about love makes me believe you don't care to be in one.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rossy said:


> Being honest I dont have any time to find a girl and thats not an excuse its true,any spare time I get I like to go for a good walk,drive,clean my car ect.


That's cool man. I reread your original post. At first I thought it was you giving up but then I saw that you just wanted to share that with us. My fault. Well, if it doesn't bother you then maybe you're simply happy being single? That's absolutely fine then


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish I could see what you look like.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> Rossy, I say this with utmost respect and I'm not in a position to judge anyone. It's just out of curiosity that I'm saying this - Why does it get to you if you seem to be okay on your own?
> 
> It's fine for anyone to live life without being in a relationship. Happiness may be derived from many sources. It's just some people want to remain/ be in a relationship, and others don't want to be in a relationship. If someone doesn't want to be in a relationship, then that's the way it's going to stay - because one would already have set up his / her mind of what he / she wants out of life. I repeat, I see nothing wrong in anyone being single for the rest of his / her life. It doesn't automatically mean he / she is not good-looking.
> 
> If you're ok with with not being in a relationship, then it's all that matters.


So will you say you are in a relationship or you are single


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> And not all women are gold diggers. I get mad when my fiancé spends money on me and I never ask for any unless I desperately need it for gas or food.


Have you told your fiance that you dont like it when he spends on you


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lyric said:


> I wish I could see what you look like.


I used to have a few pics before I went and deleted everything.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I know this subject is like a broken record here but I honestly cant see me ever being in one.
> I am very self dependent so I like doing my own thing when I want,I am not really too bothered about being in one bit everybody my age seems to be with somebody and it tends to get to me.
> 
> I am not that bad looking I think,very sensiable,work hard,keep fit ect but no girl seems intrested probally because I give off a 'cold' vibe.
> ...


The only thing I can say is, not all of us are going to have mates. I'm not either. We have to play with what hand we have. I always like your avatar as well, that s&^% keeps me laughing whenever I see it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> It's okay to be "self-dependent" in a relationship as long as you're aware that you're committed to another person and that other person will want attention/affection. You don't have to be breathing the same air and going everywhere together every single time...
> Do you actually want to be in a relationship anyways? Your comment about love makes me believe you don't care to be in one.


Probally not.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Probally not.


I thought you wanted solace or advice (not that I'd be helpful with either...), but if you're okay with everything then thanks for sharing, I guess.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Rossy said:


> I know this subject is like a broken record here but I honestly cant see me ever being in one.
> I am very self dependent so I like doing my own thing when I want,I am not really too bothered about being in one bit everybody my age seems to be with somebody and it tends to get to me.
> 
> I am not that bad looking I think,very sensiable,work hard,keep fit ect but no girl seems intrested probally because I give off a 'cold' vibe.
> ...


I've been thinking the same lately. Meh.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> So will you say you are in a relationship or you are single


Sorry if I'm asking, but what does this have to do with what I've said in my previous comment?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Same here Rossy..I am joining ur group
atleast 2-5 years


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

B l o s s o m said:


> Sorry if I'm asking, but what does this have to do with what I've said in my previous comment?


Its got nothing to do with him.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I am convinced I honestly cant see it happening.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It'll happen dude. You're too good a guy for it not to.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, its not for everybody. I'm smart but sometimes I lack common sense, i need somebody to keep me anchored from floating off into my metaphysical thinking. I also like the fact that she washes my draws


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nah I really cant see me with any girl at all thats why I have given up/not putting in any effort to find one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No thanks.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm I am not really antisocial I like being around people I like I am not a fan of pubs and clubs ect.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Mate I had given up hope myself but when I least expected it someone came along who now means everything to me - however skeptical you may be, never say never.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I feel exactly the same way. I have a desire to lose my virginity and maybe have a short relationship, but I will never have a long-term relationship or marriage. I've known this since I was very young, never had the urge for it.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You're not the only one.

Look at all the people who posted in that Instant Turn-Offs thread.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mrneonshuffle said:


> Mate I had given up hope myself but when I least expected it someone came along who now means everything to me - however skeptical you may be, never say never.


i agree with this


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Logical Paradox said:


>


So, that's what I've been doing wrong. I've been a paladin too much in the games I've played. :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats a paladin?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I really want it to happen. But I am too ugly and psycho and enjoy other peoples misery. I don't think u could care for another person. Too much hatred toward me turned me evil.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont see why anyone would want a relationship with me. I am not even looking- actually...i never have looked because it seems pointless to think someone could like me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks dont seem to matter.....


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I meant looking for a boyfriend. 
I cant talk to people normally- let alone talking to a random guy who I think is cute.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry I see what you mean,it is getting late here now lol


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Never say never. All women are definitely not gold diggers, you will push all the right women away if you keep that thought in your head. There are definitely some good catches out there. Never assume until you know someone and try to keep a positive attitude about women, thinking good of them unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know that but I have heard many storys of women screwing men over.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't really picture myself ever being in a relationship that would make me happy. Most women on dating sites are looking for providers according to their profiles. I don't want to come across as sexist, but this is the 21st century, no one in a relationship should be a provider.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been thinking more about this and I honestly can't see me being in a relationship,I just can't see me letting my guard down or being comfortable enough to be intimate with a girl.

I guess I'am just meant to be single.


----------



## Rob17 (Dec 21, 2012)

pete24 said:


> Keep trying, you say you would be better on your own making money... But often the happiness from being in a relationship is worth more than any money.
> 
> All money is, is a bit of paper with ink on it, whereas being with someone you truly love is the best feeling in the world


Amen!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Then stay single forever. There's people that say "**** you" to relationships and stay single the rest of their life. But the way you mention it a lot makes me think you might not really want to stay single and are just trying to convince yourself, but I'm prob just wrong.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not really sure,I'd love a girl who I got on and could spend time with but on the other hand I just don't know.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you're in denial Rossy. You say you are not interested but i think you really want someone otherwise you wouldn't have started this thread.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rossy said:


> No intrested in love at all,never been in love anyway so I am not missing anything.


That's what I said before I fell in love the first time. You have no idea what you're missing, kid.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

As I said before I ve never actually loved anybody so I am not really missing anything.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rossy said:


> As I said before I ve never actually loved anybody so I am not really missing anything.


You are missing _out_.


----------

